# Getting Residence: Dimora vs. Autonomo?



## AmeVersilia (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello,

My mother lived in Tuscany and I inherited her house there. I also inherited her lovely old Fiat 500-- which I've driven for 15 years (when I visited Italy). Now, however, I can't register the car or get insurance unless I become a resident. So I'm moving to Italy from the United States temporarily just to gain residency-- just to register the car (can't afford to rent a car each time I come).

It seems I could try to claim either Permesso di Soggiorno per Dimora or Permesso di Soggiorno per lavoro autonomo/indipendente-- I'm a freelancer, so would continue to work while there, but receive paychecks from U.S. companies sent to a U.S. account-- but if it would make the application process more onerous, the Italian government would have to know that.

Does anyone have any advice or have had a similar experience?

Thank you, Amadeo


----------

